# **Looking for a ride**



## jaime1982

So It looks like Ill be boat-less from today on for a little while. Im looking for a ride with yall. If you look down in this forum you can see where I post invites all the time from trinity,Galveston and offshore hopefully I can be lucky and find some rides in return.

Ive been around boats all my life, know the ropes and will definitely pull my weight on board and in costs. Ill fish just about any day with notice and prefer weekdays. Let me know!! Light drinker and non smoker.


----------



## jaime1982

Anyone going offshore this week, have funds and im off all week. 
Pm or tx 281 995 4578.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Playmaker

We are inviting a few anglers to fish with us, Pro Team Sea-E-O, this weekend 4/22-4/24 for a 3 day swordfish/trolling trip... Trip cost will be ABOUT (ballpark), possibly a little more, $700-$750 per angler. We have everything, all our guest will need to bring will be clothes, fishing license, some food/drinks, and your ice chest to take home some table goodies.. PM me if you want to have join us for some hardcore fishing action!


----------



## huntfish82

Pm sent playmaker


----------



## jaime1982

Im off for 2 weeks in may starting may 2nd till the 8th, then the 13th to the 20th. Hope to find some offshore action if I dont find a new boat by then.


----------



## Mtek

*5/5/16*



jaime1982 said:


> Im off for 2 weeks in may starting may 2nd till the 8th, then the 13th to the 20th. Hope to find some offshore action if I dont find a new boat by then.


might fish the East bay or Jetties this coming Thursday

be happy to take you.

Mohammad
832-818-2150


----------



## prophead

Fishing tomorrow wed 4th out of Seabrook marina 936.648.8022 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Mtek said:


> might fish the East bay or Jetties this coming Thursday
> 
> be happy to take you.
> 
> Mohammad
> 832-818-2150


Awesome, thanks 


prophead said:


> Fishing tomorrow wed 4th out of Seabrook marina 936.648.8022
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Tx sent

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Managed a few yesterday










Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## prophead

Had a blast, thanks for all you help!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Anyone fishing friday? Im in for offshore or bay. Have $ and gear ready 

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Im off tues, wed and thurs if anyone needs company for offshore.


----------



## jaime1982

Wind is looking good for offshore tomorrow. Im off if anyone needs company and pitch ins.










Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee

I didnt know you were boatless - i`ll send you a msg, lets go fish.


----------



## jaime1982

Work buddy and myself are looking for weekday offshore trips after Aj season opens back up. We both work at the same place and work the same schedule. We will pay all the gas, beer, food and bait and help wash everything after. 

Have gear for just about everything and will also take weekday over-night trips.


----------



## jaime1982

Im off this weekend if anyone needs a hand on pitchins/help for offshore or floaters overnights ect. I have gear and cash.


----------



## jaime1982

Anyone going this weekend or week. Off all week, have $ and gear!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

I'll be off for a week starting Friday if anyone is going offshore, looking for overnighter. Have $ and gear ready.

sent from my old SAMSUNG-SM-G930A that according to cut n Shoot who has plenty of skin in his hand has been out for years overseas using Tapatalk.


----------



## lonestarbluewater

Looking for a ride this weekend weather looks good enough to make a run I have $ to pitch in for expenses I have all my own gear and I have some really hot artificial baits that have really been hot this summer oh and I have my own numbers that I'm willing to trade and share I adapt well to all boats and conditions smoke free so if you have any open spots please keep me in mind I'm a great team member learner and teacher you can reach me at 832 287 0802 tight lines and fishon!


----------



## jaime1982

Ok, so I'm looking to get back into bay fishing again. I quit for a while and now want to pick it back up. I'm looking for a small boat but for now I'll post here and see if I can catch a ride.

Like to fish weekdays and will pay for gas, beer or whatever. I have my own gear and fish arties or any style. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982

Close thread pls

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

